# what breed is this?



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what breed is this? I was given a mated pair and don't know how old they are. I'm new to this hobby and would like to know what I'm working with. They managed to produce one squeaker about 5 weeks old. Here's the pics of them.







All black male







squeaker (sex unknown)







Gray female


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam thinking they are english trumpeter pigeons. that baby is gorgeouse! or they could be a mix with english trumpeter in them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

they look familar but Im stumped at the moment lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

maybe uzbek tumblers ... I know they are some sort of tumbler at least heres an uzbek


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a lot of birds that look similar, and could be a mix of any of them.
Ancient tumbler, Botosani Tumblers, Czech Trumpeters, Norwegian Tumblers...then there's the ones Lokota posted, which have more common traits in one bird than any of those other breeds I mentioned.

The baby's color is very interesting.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Uzbek tumbler looks like the one. Thanks Lokotaloft. But for some reason they have a hard time feeding their youngs. Is it because of their short beak? I had to help feed the squeaker and made sure he didn't die. I found his sibling dead in the nest. It was getting smaller each time. This time, they are mating again and I'm gonna help in everyway I can. I also thought of getting fosters for their eggs. But, will a roller have a problem with the different beak? Or will it notice that the beak is short and it's not theirs? It seems like the new guys have the most questions. Thanks guys. I love pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, if you want healthy pigeons, you could start by scrubbing and bleaching out that water dish. Dirty water carries disease, and will spread through the loft. And you could start feeding them a good pigeon mix, and healthy seed. You won't get healthey babies without healthy parents. If you love pigeons, you'll take the best care that you can of them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Short beaked birds often have a hard time feeding the young. If you can move their eggs under a longer beaked bird, that would be great. Also, the foster parents won't mind 'their' stubby beaked babies


----------

